# Do you have a DRO on your lathe?



## Janderso (May 11, 2021)

Do you like it?
What brand?
Glass or magnetic?
Has it made you a better machinist?

I'd love to have an Acurite or Sony but DRO pros are good enough.
From what I've been reading, the Acurite and Sony have real buttons and are much easier to use. No funny codes and intleigable symbols?
I must admit, I have struggled a bit trying to figure out the DRO Pros EL400 series on my mill.

I appreciate your thoughts on this one.


----------



## Rootpass (May 11, 2021)

I have Ditron on my mill. They replaced iGague. I’m getting Ditron for my lathe. I think they are nice.


----------



## pacifica (May 11, 2021)

I have igaging 24" with remote read out on my woodrat(a router woodmill)- eats batteries over several months, is a little jumpy and accurate only to 5 thousands but that is ok for that machine and cos $50. ditron on my mill and lathe and they work well and are as accurate as the scales you use.
Lathe uses  1 micron scale on cross slide, others 5 micron.


----------



## aliva (May 11, 2021)

I have a Sino 2 axis on my 12x36


----------



## Aukai (May 11, 2021)

I got mine with the PM branded one for my lathe. I have only just started using it on one function, and I'm still learning how to use it, I'm glad I have it though.


----------



## JimDawson (May 11, 2021)

I have a Ditron magnetic on mine https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lathe-dro.58063/

It makes some operations easier, saves thinking.


----------



## BladesIIB (May 11, 2021)

I have the magnetic version from PM and love it. Had not had one in the past and now I can’t imagine not having it. I don’t think it makes me any better, but I do think it makes some things easier and faster. I think many people just use it as a Digital Read Out and never anything more. I put together this video with my thoughts on how to get more out of your DRO.


----------



## Janderso (May 11, 2021)

My first experience with a DRO was using a cheap I-gaging set up I put on my old Bridgeport. It changed my world.

Did you guys hear about BladesIIB new patent??
Check it out


----------



## BladesIIB (May 11, 2021)

Thanks for the Shout Out Jeff.


----------



## martik777 (May 11, 2021)

The one on the cross slide just got in the way and I rarely used it so it is gone, I found a 200 graduation dial more useful. I use a sliding magnetic digital caliper mounted to the v-way for a longitudinal DRO


----------



## talvare (May 11, 2021)

I have DRO functionality (2 axis CNC) on my BP mill and for a mill I think a DRO is a very valuable accessory. I don't have any electronics on my lathe and have never really found a need. Doubt that I will ever invest in a DRO for the lathe.

Ted


----------



## davidpbest (May 11, 2021)

I have the DRO-Pro's EL400 with magnetic scales _*on my PM1340*_.  It's been fine - the documentation sucks, but it works well.  I would have preferred a Newall DRO like I have *on my PM-935* mill, but the Newall cross-slide resolution is not high enough (you need 1u scales on the cross-slide). PM now sells the same unit as DROPro's at better pricing.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 11, 2021)

And you know me, I bought the cheapest most economical full DRO I could find on Aliexpress.








						157.18US $ 42% OFF|Dro 2 Axis Digital Readout With 2pcs 50-1020mm Linear Scale / Linear Encoder / Measuring Ruler For Milling Lathe Machine - Level Measuring Instruments - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




My Heavy 10 had no means to measure carriage travel, and this was about as cheap as a long travel indicator. I've had no problems nor regrets. I would buy it again, though I might go for one of the big, bright color LCD display units that weren't available when I got mine. Having had no problems, I can't comment on after-the-sale service.

Does it make me a better machinist? No. Does it reduce the number of mistakes? Yes.  Does it make positioning of features along the length of a shaft or in a bore easier and more accurate? Absolutely!


----------



## homebrewed (May 11, 2021)

I put an igaging remote reading DRO on the Z axis of my mini lathe because I wanted to replace the wimpy compound with a riser block, but still be able to face work to a specific length.  It also is handy for setting the depth of pockets I'm boring out, or for drilling holes to a specific depth (I have a toolpost-mounted drill chuck).  So I would have to say that it has made me a better machinist, at least when the riser block is installed.  It makes some ops a bit easier even when the compound is installed, but in that case it's a nicety not a necessity.

Since I almost always work using imperial units rather than metric, the inch/mm button is rarely used.

Like many, I initially had problems with the displayed position jumping around but I've figured out how to fix that.  But you need a small-tipped soldering iron to do it.


----------



## Cheeseking (May 11, 2021)

Yes. DroPro EL-400. Magnetic scales. Love it.
Not sure it makes me a better machinist but sure is nice knowing exactly the position of the tool tip regardless of fwd and reversing and not worrying about backlash. Just don’t touch the compound! LOL got burned doing that once.
The mag read heads were the smallest size I could find which was important in my situation.
Definitely not the cheapest option and for sure its an involved project to install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanermo2 (May 11, 2021)

I will install glass scales and/or a display, as soon as other stuff allows.

Most importantly I will feed the signals to my cnc controller.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 11, 2021)

I have the DRO Pro EL400 on my 1340 Jet and I'm happy with it. Did I need it? Nope! Am I glad I got it? Yes!
It was somewhat involved, but hey, who doesn't want a challenge! It was worth it. I especially like having the ease of getting accurate shoulder distances with the Z axis. I still have a lot to learn about all the functions, but I now have the time to learn them.


----------



## Winegrower (May 11, 2021)

I added a Ditron 80 to the Takisawa with mini magnetic scales.  I had some initial issues with the X axis, but eventually DROpros upgraded my X axis to 1 micron resolution, and I figured out how to do a linear compensation.   I’m happy now, and the small mag scales made installation pretty straightforward.

Yep, definitely could not have as much fun without the DRO.


----------



## BGHansen (May 11, 2021)

I have a TPAC Tools (Ditron?) DRO on my 14" x 40".  Mine has 5 um scales which off the top of my head gives me 0.0002" resolution on the Y-axis.  It's VERY handy.  Thread to my install is below.  I especially like it for Z-axis work.  My cut-off tools all have the insert widths written on them (0.117" for example for 3 mm GTN's).  I bring the cutter up to just touch the stock and punch "0.117" in the Z-axis display.  If I want a 1" chunk cut off, crank to just past 1" and part (leave a little extra for a secondary facing op on the parted side).

I use the Y-axis too, but if it's critical, still triple check and reset the DRO using a micrometer.  Sure beats using a mag base with a dial indicator for Z-axis locating.

Bruce










						Grizzly G0709 Lathe Dro Install
					

Absolutely LOVE the 4-axis DRO on my Mill, figured it was time to put one on my Grizzly G0709 14” x 40” lathe.  Many options out there for DRO’s, I chose TPACTools.com.  I paid a little more than I could have from some of the eBay overseas vendors ($375 delivered), but went with Tom for a few...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## f350ca (May 11, 2021)

I had a 3 scale Fagor glass scale installed on my 16 x 80 The compound can be summed with the carriage movement or either read independent. I had a DRO Pros glass scale on my 14 x 40 and have a straight from China 3 axis on the mill. Have had them for years and never had trouble with the glass scales. Would buy through Aliexpress again with no second thoughts. DRO Pros were no help when I had trouble with the read head, in a couple of years it had become obsolete.
Would recommend the LCD screen, intend to change the one on the mill, when the sun shines in the windows the led numbers are impossible to read.

Greg


----------



## markba633csi (May 11, 2021)

Don't have one yet but have been looking, both for the lathe and the mill.  I discovered there are different physical sizes of glass scales as well as resolution.
The common large-ish scales are called KA300, those are the cheapest and often found in the bundled kits.  There is a slimmer scale called KA500 which only costs a little more. Then there is a really slim scale called KA200 which is about twice more for the 5u version (add 30$ each to that for the 1u version, and a month leadtime)
Choices galore,  then you gotta decide on a readout...
-M
Oh btw, how would you know if a glass scale was damaged/cracked in transit? Would the reading jump at the crack? I'm thinking the slimmer they are the more fragile they are, more chance of damage during shipping


----------



## jwmay (May 12, 2021)

Yes on the mill, no on the lathes. Igaging.
They haven't made me any better.
I'll give them away if I ever get a chance at an all in one package with a big display like I see on the ones at work.
Did I say I'm not a better machinist?  Yep...no skills improvement was experienced during installation or any time thereafter.  But it is easier to do some things, or pick up where i left off with the dro to do the remembering. No more counting handwheel rotations and scratching numbers on paper, then losing the paper, then crawling around on the ground for the paper, then finding the paper oil soaked and illegible, then staring at my unfinished work while sitting on a bucket wondering how I'm going to figure out the number i lost. I don't miss that. But maybe that didn't happen to everybody...i don't know.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 12, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Yes on the mill, no on the lathes. Igaging.
> They haven't made me any better.
> I'll give them away if I ever get a chance at an all in one package with a big display like I see on the ones at work.
> Did I say I'm not a better machinist?  Yep...no skills improvement was experienced during installation or any time thereafter.  But it is easier to do some things, or pick up where i left off with the dro to do the remembering. No more counting handwheel rotations and scratching numbers on paper, then losing the paper, then crawling around on the ground for the paper, then finding the paper oil soaked and illegible, then staring at my unfinished work while sitting on a bucket wondering how I'm going to figure out the number i lost. I don't miss that. But maybe that didn't happen to everybody...i don't know.


You just described my shop life!


----------



## projectnut (May 12, 2021)

No DRO on either lathe and no intension to install one in the foreseeable future.  I do have a DRO Pros EL-400 on the mill, but only because I was getting so many interrupting phone calls it was hard to remember where I was in the scheme of things.  I probably wouldn't have installed it on the mill had it not been for all the political calls during the 2012 election time.

In 2012 I had several big jobs that needed to get out the door.  The phone was ringing off the hook (between 50 and 75 calls per day) with a combination of political and customer calls.  In most cases I would have just ignored the phone, but I was waiting for some information from several customers and suppliers.

Each time the phone rang I would try to write down where I was and continue once the call was over.  Too often I forgot to write down the coordinates and had to retrace my steps.  I finally gave up and ordered a DRO.  When I talked to the people at DRO Pros I explained the situation and they were extremely helpful.  Not only that they guaranteed me that installing the system would prevent further political calls for 4 years.  

I installed the system and have been happy with the results.  Did it make me a better machinist? NO, but it did limit the number of political calls for the next 4 years as advertised.  Had I known then what the political climate would turn into I would have purchased a lifetime warranty.  Did I mention I hate political calls?

As for the lathes, I don't feel a DRO is necessary.  It might be convenient, but at this stage of the game I don't see a need.  Should I get into a situation similar to 2012 I would consider it, but for now all seems well.


----------



## Braeden P (May 12, 2021)

I wish I could get a dro but any with a 6 inch travel looks bad and I trust the dials my lathe has very little wear so the dials are good for me


----------



## macardoso (May 12, 2021)

I recently added an AliExpress DRO (LCD display) with 5um scale on Z and 1um on X. Have an extra slot on the read head for another scale or tachometer input if I later want to add a tailstock DRO or spindle speed monitor.

$200 or so. Nice quality and fast shipping. Like all DROs, install was a pain.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2021)

Old school here . Still use and love my trav-a-dial .


----------



## jbobb1 (May 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Old school here . Still use and love my trav-a-dial .


Used those for many years.


----------



## rabler (May 12, 2021)

My first Grizzly lathe had a very simple 2 axis DRO.  Took me a while to realize that something was messing up the cross-slide DRO measurement.  Switched to using a micrometer and the dials and suddenly it was much easier to hit a diameter.    While it was a new setup, it was well out of warranty by the time I figured out what was going on.  Also, that DRO read radius, not diameter.  The constant conversion was frustrating.

 Mill acquired at the same time had a much nicer DRO and has been a life saver.  Otherwise I would get the X and Y positions confused if I had to count turns.  I think it would have soured me on machining.  Does that mean it makes me a "better" machinist?  

I have a DRO pro Electronica 400 on my Monarch CK lathe.  Certainly not a cheap solution, nor is it the high end.  But I am quite happy with it.  I still find myself using it like the original lathe, DRO for Z axis, caliper or micrometer and dials for diameter.  The Monarch's dials are all calibrated as diameter rather than radius.

I have two more lathes and another mill that I'm working on.  I'm planning on putting the same Electronica 400 on all three of those.  Eventually.  Talk about major cash outlay!  The mill (K&T 3K vertical) is going to be a challenge to come up with a Y axis mount.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 12, 2021)

Ditron with magnetic scales on my lathe and are really happy with it. I would not say I am a better machinist, but I am a faster and more acurite one.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 12, 2021)

O and a SNS-3V on the mill. The Ditron is a D-60 2V


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 12, 2021)

Wouldn't want to be without one on the mill or lathe. On the mill, counting dial turns for large parts and multiple features is a pain. On the lathe boring or turning to a stop, multiple features in a single turning or even just not having to read tiny dials is a big plus. I've used a dial indicator and micrometer stop and although they work, using a DRO is just easier and quicker. I have a 2 axis iGaging set up on the Atlas 618 I've been using for several years and it's ok, wouldn't recommend them to others though but I couldn't afford a full featured DRO when I put it on (before those cheap glass scale DROs started becoming more common). Just about to put one of those 2 axis LCD screen DROs from Shenzen DROs on my SB9.


----------



## Janderso (May 13, 2021)

projectnut said:


> Not only that they guaranteed me that installing the system would prevent further political calls for 4 years.


+1 for DRO pros


----------



## Janderso (May 13, 2021)

Glass scales are less money than magnetic right?
Aren't magnetic scales supposed to be more durable? Less likely to be effected by oil? or do I have this ass backward?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 13, 2021)

yes on the first. A basic 2 axis LCD system from Aliexpress is ~$200, an equivalent magnetic system is ~$400.

The main advantage of mag scales in our use is size and packaging. They're smaller and can fit in many more places (inside of a cross slide for example) which can get around issues of cross slide mounting, such as interfering with the tailstock. They are less affected by oil, but you'd need to be working in a production environment with coolant to have issues with glass scales.

I would have preferred to go with magnetic but I couldn't justify the extra cost.


----------



## Larry$ (May 13, 2021)

My PM lathe came with a DRO that I'm happy with. I use the INC/ABS function to keep rom loosing track of where I am. The built in calculator is nice. It took me a while to get comfortable with it and learn many of the functions available. I'd hate to go without. I mic the work, set the target final #s and turn until I'm close. Then mic the work and turn to the final. 
I installed a 3 axis of the same brand on the mill. Easson (spelling?) It saves tool changes and the bolt hole function is a winner. I use the knee to come to final. 
I'm not a machinist and and a DRO will never make me one but it reduces errors.


----------



## projectnut (May 13, 2021)

Another advantage of magnetic scales is that they can be cut to size.  This doesn't apply in all situations, but if you have an odd size bed or cross slide length you can buy a slightly oversize scale and trim it to size.  The only disadvantage of magnetic scales I am aware of is that they can give bad readings if you have another magnet in close proximity.  Again it's a bit of a rarity but the readings can be influenced if you put a magnetic base within an inch or so of the scale.  Some people like to put an indicator on magnetic base, stick the assembly to a way or table and take measurements.

The assembly instructions that came with my EL-400 system warn the user not to store magnetic bases or magnetic instruments on the mill table next to the scale.  I don't store my magnetic bases on the table, but often use them to hold an indicator for measurement.  In the 10 or so years I've had the system I've never had a bad reading because of the proximity of a magnetic base.


----------



## Janderso (May 13, 2021)

projectnut said:


> The assembly instructions that came with my EL-400 system warn the user not to store magnetic bases or magnetic instruments on the mill table next to the scale


I better keep an eye on that. The scales are way out of the way but it's good to be aware.
I have the DRO Pros EL400 on my mill. Love it, as far as I have learned to use it.
Thanks


----------



## hman (May 14, 2021)

I just recently bought a TPAC Tools DRO.  I recall @BGHansen recommending them.  Their lathe packages include a miniaturized scale for the cross slide, which I thought was very good.  Installation was easy and it's worked out well for me.  If I wanted to be really nit-picky, I'd wish that they'd included a lathe-specific display unit, rather than a dual-purpose one.  But it's functional, and I just ignore the mill-oriented buttons (like bolt circle, etc.)


----------

